# cajun music



## joaquim33 (May 14, 2013)

does anyone out there listen to or play cajun music?
i have become obsessed with this music over the last year and a half after not really having any inkling of what it was outside of Harry Smith's Anthology of American Folk Music.
the music is very powerful and moving:


----------



## thapoet (May 14, 2013)

meh yeah sha! AY-YEEEE!


----------



## crow jane (May 14, 2013)

not exactly cajun, but


----------



## Fretz (Oct 28, 2013)

It is great music , I love the song Lafayette by M.r Joe Falcon , he was the first person to ever be recorded playing Cajun music , Everytime i hear this stuff makes me want to take up an old one row malodeon , and start singing in crappy cajun french - I live in NYC and wish i could find a band to play with and swap songs up here  - If you haven't watched it yet i recommend the french documentry la reel de pendu or (hangmans reel ) documenting French language music in the America's Its a much watch for a rouge folky


----------

